# pic to go with "not many Buds"



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Tomorrow is the 1st day of the 5th week


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Tomorrow is the 1st day of the 5th week


What nutes? What lighting sched?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

whats going on GreenDayGirl. your ladies are looking great. dont get down on their size. they will put on some weight the last 2 weeks of flower. also this strain might not get big buds. i will do some research.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> What nutes? What lighting sched?


  I've been watering them every 4th day with Shultz's Bloom + and they're on a 12/12 light schedule with 1 400watt hps, 1 175watt mh, 2 4ft floresents  along the back side and 1 hp floresent shining down/front.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> whats going on GreenDayGirl. your ladies are looking great. dont get down on their size. they will put on some weight the last 2 weeks of flower. also this strain might not get big buds. i will do some research. here is a pic of flo day 52 of flower. picture provided by HashAssasin


 Holy Crap! Talk about kicking a girl when she's down..Ha!Ha! I can only hope and pray that by day 52 mine look as good as those! I'm only at day 29 ( I counted back on the calender) I don't even think there are any buds, it looks like just flowers. They did get a little cold when I first brought them home til I got my make shift room going, but they never showed it. Now they're at a steady 72-75. I run the fan for an hour or so a day. They're in a pretty big space though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 18, 2006)

hey GreenDayGirl your flowers are your buds. your only at day 29 so you have a way to go. you have to take your time with them and in the end you will have some nice buds.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 18, 2006)

As my dad would say "you're putting the cart before the horse!"


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> I've been watering them every 4th day with Shultz's Bloom + and they're on a 12/12 light schedule with 1 400watt hps, 1 175watt mh, 2 4ft floresents along the back side and 1 hp floresent shining down/front.


Is the once every fourth day feeding schedule what is suggested by the people who make the nute? In dirt, I would use a half strength mix of any liquid nute and feed from the bottom. The plant will wick up what it needs.

Your plant *May* be able to use more nutrient and water than you're giving it. When watering from the top, it's not nearly as easy as providing more than enough in a tray and letting the plant use what it can.

I use a clear plastic tray from Walmart that's about twice the size of the diameter of the bottom of the container. I put two hard plastic "spacers" an inch tall under the plant and then put two inches of half strength nute water in the tray. The plant will wick up the water. Each day, I put enough in so that there is at least *some* in the tray when I water the next time. After just a few days, you'll get a *feel* for how much the plant is using by seeing how much it has used that day.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2006)

nice method, Stoney Buds


----------



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah, i think that the amount of lights you have is just fine.


----------



## tallslim (Mar 20, 2006)

and maybe your plants take alittle longer to flower then other strains.  but no matter what those plants are nowhere near being done.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking six weeks, but I'm hearing it's closer to 8, just impatient I guess. Just my nature.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good *GreenDayGirl* ...you just wait like those fellas said...gonna pack on some weight the last couple weeks


----------

